# Kachina and the baby Pigeon



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

hes not too sure; i have to watch him cause hes a bit territorial. later she started peeping whenever he came close. im going to get a baby bottle and try that hand feeding technique; i think (s)he could benefit emotionally?

anyway, enjoy these latest photos, taken yesterday and today:


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Beautiful birds*

I love the pictures. Do they get along?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I love these pictures! Do keep a close eye as the pigeon gets older and larger. It could do some serious damage to the dove .. not necessarily out of aggression but just based on size and brute strength.

Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah i do have to watch them. right now, Kachina is the aggressive one. one thing ive learned this week is that doves also wing slap (he got me good when i tried to shoo him away)! he also tries to take jabs at the baby, who responds by peeping. Kachina was sent to his cage earlier, and is pretty mad at me right now, poor fellow. but i think in time he will appreciate the company. i will watch the baby Pigeon as (s)he grows up.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dreamcatcher, 

I'm sorry if this had already been addressed in a previous thread but I would be careful when putting the pigeon together with your dove. The pigeon might be carrying some diseases that could be transferred to the dove. The dove is a domestic and likely has never been exposed to anything before. The pigeon could have coccidiosis, worms, canker etc. Even though it's showing now signs, the pigeon still could likely have one or more of these problems and could pass them to the dove.

Do you have medications on hand or a trusted avian vet? I'm not trying to scare you but it does scare me a little bit when anyone places a wild bird in proximity to their pet bird.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi dreamcatcher,


Yahhhhhh...be careful not to have them together unless you are watching them.

Even a young, Adolescent Pigeon can really beat the stuffing out of a Dove if they are confined togather...and one would not think they would...! But they will...!

If both are fliers and free to fly around the house, then it is different, and no worries...but in a Cage..."not good"...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

Brad, i do have an avian vet and medications on hand. ive also had wild birds in the same room as my cage birds before. the last time was a few years ago when i raised two baby robins. they were allowed free flight before being released, so they could learn to fly down to grab food, as well as for strengthening their wings. my pets were not out at the same time. it has been addressed in other threads, although after so many years i feel that if a bird is well fed, on the best diet for their species, then they can naturally fight off most illnesses. personally, the only problems i have had have been buying birds at our local pet store, where Kachina came from 3 years ago. he had a serious case of air sac mites. several canaries and finches have also been sick, requiring many vet visits over the years. i have no furthur plans to buy birds from this pet store again, unless they are rescues. 

the baby pigeon isnt allowed in my main bird room, because i do have two birds not feeling well in that room, so im careful to wash my hands and keep everything and everyone separate. Kachina and the baby are in the main room where i spend a lot of time, actually three rooms where Kachina can free fly, and the baby will be allowed to as well.

Phil, they will not be in the same cage. both are out when i can supervise, and i am careful to watch body language and separate if necessary. Kachina did have a brief "time-out" earlier, and is pretty upset with me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We usually isolate newcomers for at least three weeks, in case of disease, just a precaution. 

Has the foot been looked at by a vet yet? I would love to see this young one make a complete recovery from his ordeal.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Loved the pictures. Kachina is about the prettiest dove I have ever seen.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sdreamcatcher, 

I'm glad to hear that you have medications on hand and that you also have a trusted avian vet. This is definitely a good thing and being prepared.

I'm always concerned however when one brings wild (unknown status) birds into the home around (known status) pet birds. In the situation of doves and pigeons, they can easily contract an illnesses or disease which both doves and pigeons are suseptible to. I worry a lot about people who allow wild birds to mingle with their pets because I don't think any of us would like to lose a pet or have one get sick. I always feel it's better to be safe than sorry later because if something happened to the pet bird, there could be a lot of regrets and sorrow after the fact.

A few years ago, I was looking after a wild baby crow for a few days. This bird was kept outside in a cage, my pigeons were indoors nowhere near this bird. I fed the crow baby and cleaned it's carrier while I had the bird and then washed and scrubbed my hands with soap and water very thoroughly after each contact with the crow. I didn't change my clothes though between handling the crow and my own pigeons. After the crow was gone and about a month later, I noticed my pigeons droppings were becoming very inconsistant, watery, green etc. My first thought was worms because my pigeons had had them before. I decided to treat my pigeons with Ivermectin for worms just to be on the safe side and when I did, they expelled copious amounts of worms after the treatment. Somehow, some way, the worm eggs had be tranferred to my pigeons either on my clothes, skin, feet...I'm not sure how. My pigeons had worms before this but they were thread worms only, confirmed by a vet, these worms (this time) were round worms. I have no other birds or pets, and my pigeons are always indoors so there is no other possibility of where these worms came from. Crows are also notorious worm carriers anyway. My point here, you just never know how things happen but they do. Worms killed my first pet pigeon, Foghorn because I believe he was never exposed to them before and he had low resistance when they multiplied in large numbers. This happened after he was introduced to another pigeon who the status of was unknown.

I'm sharing this story not only for you but for all members in hopes that precautions are always taken when allowing wild birds near pet birds. Diseases can be spread in water droplets, the dust that comes off of feathers, or even in the air...so please everyone, be careful when it comes to this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you for your concern, i do change clothes as advised by another member before going into my main bird room. both birds (Kachina and the baby) have diatom powder in their food as a precaution and have for a few days now. again, an otherwise healthy bird can fight off most infections, and ive never had a problem before, only with other birds (and other animals) adopted from the local pet store. was the crow tested for worms? any other birds in or out? im wondering if someone in your flock may have been carrying the parasites and due to decreased resistance, the worms multiplied. most birds, pets or otherwise, and in that case, most other animals, pets or otherwise, are carriers of something, either parasites, bacteria, or viruses, that cause no problems unless stress, other illnesses or old age lower their resistance.



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Sdreamcatcher,
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you have medications on hand and that you also have a trusted avian vet. This is definitely a good thing and being prepared.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sdreamcatcher, 

No, the crow wasn't tested for worms that I'm aware but I'm sure it had them. As for the situation; there were no other birds in or out and at that time, I only had 1 pair of pigeons. They were being regularly treated for worms at this time and were just about due for another treatment anyway when I found they had round worms. 

All I'm saying is that things can happen and I just hope that people will be careful. Sounds like you yourself have a good amount of knowledge and are taking the right precautions.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> hes not too sure; i have to watch him cause hes a bit territorial. later she started peeping whenever he came close. im going to get a baby bottle and try that hand feeding technique; i think (s)he could benefit emotionally?
> 
> anyway, enjoy these latest photos, taken yesterday and today:


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ Pretty Pics can i put them on my site email me those pics and i will put them on emails on website.


----------

